# Internetseiten durchforsten



## Goldfish (12. Sep 2012)

Hi Leute, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier im richtigen Themenbereich bin, aber dieser schien mir doch der passendste zu sein.

ich versuch seit einiger Zeit, leider ohne Erfolg, herauszufinden, wie man auf gewissen Internetseiten, wenn man eine gefunden hat weiter in den Baum hinein traversiert.
Also bspw. wollte ich amazon abrufen, im Suchfeld eine EAN angeben und dann die Weiterleitung anlaufen um an Daten von dieser Seite zu kommen.
Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, wonach ich überhaupt suchen muss, um da an ein vernünftiges Tutorial zu kommen, durch das ich das lernen könnte. Ich hab mich bereits durch die java.net Bibiliothek gelesen, aber auch da nichts gefunden, das mich weiter bringt. Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Horschie (12. Sep 2012)

htmlunit


----------



## Goldfish (12. Sep 2012)

super, damit sollte ich weiter kommen ^-^
Danke vielmals ^^


----------

